# Telefonica (019161) - Probleme durch den Smart Surfer?



## Anonymous (13 Februar 2005)

Hallo, liebe Nutzer,

ich bekam vor wenigen Tagen Post von einer Firma 'Telefonica', die offensichtlich mit einem acoreus-Konzern in Verbindung steht. Diese verlangten zusätzliche Gebühren für die Nutzung von Internet-by-Call-Verbindungen, die meiner Ansicht nach über die Telekom-Rechnung beglichen ist. 

Ohne vorherige Ankündigung wurden Mahngebühren erhoben.

Für meine Internet-Verbindungen nutze ich den Smart Surfer von web.de.

Jetzt interessiert mich, ob schon andere Schwierigkeiten mit Telefonica (Tarif lt. Smart Surfer: 123GetOnline) hatten und wie das Problem gelöst wurde. 

Ich vermute, daß es sich hierbei um Betrug handelt. 

An welche Stelle kann man sich in solchen Fällen wenden?

Bitte mailt mir!    :cry: 

Vielen Dank,

Martin (**** @*****.de).


_Keine E-Mail-Adressen vergl. Nutzungsbedingen http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11 , deshalb gelöscht DJ/Mod _
_Thread-Titel entschärft - Dino/mod_


----------



## Anonymous (13 Februar 2005)

warste schon hier?
http://www.teltarif.de/a/telefonica/

ist mitunter etwas kompliziert, dort Diskussionen zu folgen - drum hab ich auch nichts nachgelesen.
Aber derartige Probleme gibt's anscheinend häufiger (was nichts heuissen soll)


----------

